# wholesale reptile vivs ? - feeding the dream :)



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys ! 

I like many others dream of opening a reptile shop, so I am hoping someone could please feed my hunger.

It will be a while before any action Is taken but for now I am building up a plan and a budget.

So I am wondering if any of you kind people know of any wholesale vivarium suppliers and their websites ? 

Thank you


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

N & D Aquatics


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

Now I have been on their site and the quality looks superb but I cannot find prices for the vivariums just the glass fish aquariums


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

You will need to email/phone them as I believe they only supply to trade now, hence not having prices available for joe public to see

David


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

Yh I thought so too , I'm just wondering how helpful they would be with me just inquiring and with nothing set in stone, only one way to find out though 

Ok so let's say the vivs are sorted.

I know of a few places to order feeder from but does anybody know a good wholesale supplier of feeders? 

I know I am being really cheeky by not doing all of this myself but my phone will only access certain sites, and I know you wizards of wisdom can share past experiences


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

There are monkfield, peregrine, eurorep, repteq (I believe), and 888reptiles that I know of. No doubt there are many more that supply shops and most will appreciate that your in the planning stages and will send lists out etc.

Good luck with your venture.

David


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

well thank you very much for your quick response, i shall give them all a try


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

i would say n and d are by far the best for value. something like a 24"15x15" is about £19.00 which is a bargain.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Peregrine would likely be your best bet in terms of stocking a whole shop, though the others are worth contacting.... the first hurdle is convincing them to give you a trade price list...


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

CliMATEhabitats? :whistling2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

why not try a quote from some of the local viv builders for the shop vivs. Am sure Jeff Pollit could knock something amazing up for you and he's very local.


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------

